# Kennedy's Journal



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

7/13/19 - Put down some Oceangro at bag rate. Mowed at 4" HOC.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Kennedy Lawn looks great! There is a New Jersey discussion that might interest you if you haven't already found it.


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

@pennstater2005 thanks! Yes, I've been lurking and keeping tabs on the New Jersey thread. Very helpful for timing and other local info.


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

8/6 mowed lawn at 4" HOC. Mulched. Double cut because I was away for two weeks.

8/8 spot treated weeds and crabgrass with Bayer weed and crabgrass killer. Heavy oxalis on right side lawn. 
Sprayed glyphosate in garden beds where weeds thistle and crabgrass were present.


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

8/27 ocean gro at bag rate 
Mowed at 4" - mowed side/back at 3.5" (what a mess that made).


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

10/7 Applied Sta-green winterizer
43lb 32-0-10 covers 15k 
Used the whole bag over entire lawn (10k). Semi-intentional :roll: . Was worried about burning with that much nitrogen all at once (luckily some is coated). 
Watered 1.5 hours immediately after application 15minutes per zone.

Lawn greened up nicely.

I have a serious Kyllinga (green or maybe false-green) problem that I will have to deal with in the spring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2019)

beautiful lawn.

what kind of edger are you using? that is a tight edge.

also, its that irrigated or just getting watered as nature provides?


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

@macdawg

Thanks. 
I have the RYOBI Expand-It system, so I use the 8inch edger attachment for that. Snaps right on to the powerhead when you take the string trimmer attachment off. It works surprisingly well.

I do have an irrigation system, but its pretty crappy. I think the previous homeowner installed it himself. The coverage is not head to head, it's barely stream to stream, and one whole side of the house is unirrigated. I think he couldn't figure out how to go around or under the driveway. It beats lugging around hoses (though I still have to do that for one side :lol: ) but redo-ing the whole system is on my list for outdoor projects.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice.

I like Ryobi stuff. I have the Ryobi 18V Drill, weedeater and leaf blower. The leaf blower is pretty dang weak but I love the 18V drill and weedeater. I run out of battery on the 18V a few times a year while trimming about 10k but luckily I have two 18V batteries and chargers so I always have a backup.

You plan on going more into tall fescue overseeds in the future?


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

@macdawg 
I considered over-seeding with Regenerate tall fescue this year. I decided to address one of our garden beds with a dead tree and some overgrown bushes instead. You can kind of see the difference in the pictures, it's the far bed. 
I had about 100 sqft of bare ground from the overgrown bushes, so I renovated with Mazama KBG (thanks to @NJ-lawn for the seed). I'm going to use this as a testbed for whether 100% kbg will work for me and make a decision hopefully by next fall. I'd like the lawn to be darker, and the mix of growth rates in the current lawn bugs me. I only have the ability to mow once a week, so I'd like the growth to be consistent during that period. 
I'll get some pics of the Mazama up shortly.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow your lawn looks awesome......it was good meeting you. Good luck with the Mazama


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

Small Mazama area after round up, then seeding. Will be interesting to see how this performs. Currently it's about the same color as my mixed lawn.


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

3/23- First mow at 2" and bagged
applied Dimension 0-0-7 pre emergent

4/4 spot treated weeds w/ ortho RTS

Would love to put down some nitrogen soon but my Ocean gro supplier is closed for the foreseeable future. Might buy some milo or lesco from HD. I have some urea but I don't want to push too much growth mid spring.


----------



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

Got a mow in today right before the rain 😀


----------

